# Mouse Nurses



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I present to you, Mouse Nurses:










This pic is from another forum where I do a mouse art post each week and (in a very odd way) was completed by both me and WillowDragon. The mice are mine; the hats are hers. 

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I had to do it! It has so many elements that make it perfect.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thats really great.


----------

